# Well, I have done It



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Been to NEC this weekend and had a good look around and done a lot of thinking and asking questions and soul searching. 

Weighed up pro's and cons and what would be better for us, Numerous visits to different exhibits and stands.

Have decided and finally gone for it, We have ordered our Fiver.

Looked at MH's and to get a comparison in quality and room I would be talking a lot of money.

Every question I asked was answered and demonstrated to total satisfaction.

Just got wait for it now and start stripping stuff from my existing.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Congrats hunny, know you were considering a fiver. My friends bought one from Calder Leisure in May and have been delighted with it, although he doesn't think the Navarra is up to much.
Neeeeeeeeeeeeeed pics once you get her/him!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Les. Which one did you go for in the end?

Gerald


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.calderleisure.co.uk/cgi-bin/details.pl?v_vin=KLRLLP

This one (hope link works) I cannot believe the extras and what benefits there are,
Fully Double Glazed (Glass)
External Entertainment centres
Automatic awning ie if you go out and leave awning open and it rains hard and water starts pooling, the awning closes until the water drains off.
Air Con
Central heating
Electric Levelling
External Shower
And So On

Ending Price £29995


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks brilliant! Well done.

Gerald


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, look at all the space in it! What are the dimensions?

Any idea how something like this would be received on British CC and C&CC type sites?

Congratulations


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*5th wheeler*

Hi

There are two such units on the CCC site with me.

My advice is always to phone the site direct and describe HONESTLY the unit.

Well done on the purchase - it looks ace.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Same place my friend got his, tis about 20mins up the road from me!!!!
Erm my friend said they can be a wee bit disorganised so double double double triple triple chec everything before you go pick her up!


PS They are dead nice though so it makes up for that apparently!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Wow, look at all the space in it! What are the dimensions?
> 
> Any idea how something like this would be received on British CC and C&CC type sites?
> 
> Congratulations


That IS the surprising bit, It is 26 feet Long (Total) 7'6" wide (Excluding Slide Out).

As it is only the same size as a large caravan, There probably wouldn't be a problem.

What also makes it better is that my MH is worth about 40K so I will get change, Never done that before


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well it was either the fiver or this, So I looked in my pocket, It was a Really Hard choice So I tossed up and the Fiver won.................!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Actually there was a better one next to it at 230,000 But I couldn't get a photo of that one.


----------

